# pkg_ utility definitely gone in FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE?



## Hanky-panky (Feb 20, 2014)

Are them definitely replaced by pkg and pkgNG utility?

After an upgrade to 10.0-RELEASE no more pkg_ utilities in my system.


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 20, 2014)

Yes, they are gone.  There are ports for them, but don't fall for that, just switch and use the new pkg(8).

In case it's not clear, ports can still be used as always.  The package database (pkg(8)) is required to keep track of them, but it does not require anyone to only use binary packages.  In other words, the same as the old system.


----------



## Hanky-panky (Feb 21, 2014)

Well, I have to admit the first impression of pkg after update deleted pkg_ utility it is not the best possible.


```
<hanky@freebsd10>/var/db # sudo pkg version
Password:
The package management tool is not yet installed on your system.
Do you want to fetch and install it now? [y/N]: y
Bootstrapping pkg from pkg+http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/freebsd:10:x86:32/latest, please wait...
Verifying signature with trusted certificate pkg.freebsd.org.2013102301... done
Installing pkg-1.2.6...pkg-1.0.2 already installed

Failed to install the following 1 package(s): /tmp//pkg.txz.lRpczm

<hanky@freebsd10vm>/var/db # pkg
The package management tool is not yet installed on your system.
Do you want to fetch and install it now? [y/N]:
```

Even if it is installed, it wont work and it always ask to be installed. Ugh.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 21, 2014)

It seems there's already an older version installed. Try using the port ports-mgmt/pkg.


----------



## Hanky-panky (Feb 21, 2014)

SirDice said:
			
		

> It seems there's already an older version installed. Try using the port ports-mgmt/pkg.


Deinstalling that did the trick.


----------

